# Television Shows Opening Credits, A Collection



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

been wanting to this for quite some time.

Rules if you want to add

1. No Repeats, we are keeping count. Please check to ensure no repeats.
2. Put the name of the show in the post, so its searchable.
3. Has to be actual TV Opening Credits with theme. No just theme. Has to be actual video just like the show shows. 
4. Please don't quote, it makes things very heavy
5. One theme per post

First up

Earth Final Conflict, the best intro music I have ever heard


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Reebot


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Air Wolf


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Married With Children


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Perfect Strangers


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

WWF RAW


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

News Radio


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The best intro of any show. The music and imagery set the tone for the rest of the show perfectly. Actually come to think of it, HBO has all the best intros. God i love that channel.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I was about to post all the different community intros. Glad i found this video instead.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Apprentice UK


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

baywatch


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Original Hawaii 5.0


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The Prisoner


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Xmen: The Animated Series


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man: The Animated Series (1994)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Iron Man (1994/Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Iron Man (1994/Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic Four (1994/Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic Four (1994/Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Incredible Hulk (1996/Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Incredible Hulk (1996/Into 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Breaking Bad


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man Unlimited


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Family Matters (All Seasons' Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Avengers: United They Stand


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Adventures of Pete and Pete


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Silver Surfer


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The X-Files (All Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Lone Gunmen


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Millennium (Starts at 3:55)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Harsh Realm


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Adventures of Batman & Robin


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superman: The Animated Series


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeta Project


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeta Project (2nd Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Batman Beyond


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Static Shock (All Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Justice League


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Justice League Unlimited


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Star Wars: Ewoks


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Star Wars: Droids - The Adventures of R2-D2 and C-3PO


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Next Mutation


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2003/All Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2012)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sym-Bionic Titan


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

2 Stupid Dogs


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Shameless (UK)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wilfred (US)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Samurai Jack


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Garth Marenghi's Darkplace


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Office (UK)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Metalocalypse


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bump in the Night


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mr. Meaty


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CatDog


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aaahh!!! Real Monsters


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Freakazoid


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Animaniacs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pinky and the Brain


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Eerie Indiana


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Star Trek the Next Generation


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lost


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonder Showzen





Don't eat my baby!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

David the Gnome


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

G.I. Joe


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Tick (1994)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Tick (2001)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Misfits


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

FreakyLinks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Twilight Zone (Both Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Twilight Zone (1985)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Twilight Zone (2002)


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Batman: The Animated Series


Great memories watching it back in the day, one of the best intros ever !


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@JustThisGuy Edit: 
Sailor Moon!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mega Man (1994)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mega Man (1994/German Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Gargoyles (German Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darkwing Duck


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Disney's Adventures of the Gummi Bears


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Little Mermaid


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aladdin


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Disney's Hercules


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Muppet Show


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Jim Henson's Muppet Babies


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fraggle Rock


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fraggle Rock: The Animated Series


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My So-Called Life


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blossom (Season 1 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blossom (Season 2 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blossom (Season 3 & 4 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dinosaurs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Wonder Years (Season 1-5 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Wonder Years (Season 6 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Smallville (Seasons 1-10 Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flash Gordon (1954)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superman (1941)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flash Gordon (1979)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Adventures of Superman


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Defenders of Earth


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Adventures of Superboy (1966)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sealab 2020


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sealab 2021


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Phantom 2040


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Phantom 2040 (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superman (1988 Series)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flash Gordon (1996)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kolchak: The Night Stalker


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Daria


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flash Gordon (2007)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Night Stalker (2005)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superboy (Season 1 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superboy (Season 2 & 3 Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Superboy (Season 4 Intro)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@JustThisGuy I think you left out a series. Editops never mind, no repeats so here's another


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Pirates of Dark Water


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Undeclared


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wolf's Rain


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blood+ (Seasons 1-4 Intros)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blood-C


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Kojak *Season 1-4


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

MTV's Oddities


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Hawaii Five O *is the best into ever. But no one has posted *Miami Vice *yet


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*A Team*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cartoon Sushi


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*The Wild Wild West*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*F Troop* Season 1


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Tour Of Duty*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*"CHiPs"*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*T.J. Hooker*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*That Girl*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*The Streets Of San Francisco*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Brothers Grunt


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Cannon*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Bonanza*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man: The New Animated Series


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Short-lived tv series from the 80s :


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Hogan's Heroes


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic Journey


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Space 1999 season 1 intro


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

UFO


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Lost in Space season 3 intro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IveGotToast said:


>


 The song is called "The Streetbeater" by Quincy Jones



JustThisGuy said:


> Twilight Zone (1985)


 I liked the tribute to Rod Serling in the credits, that was neat.
The theme song was performed by....The Grateful Dead!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Donna Reed Show Season 7, 1964-1965


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Enemy Within said:


> Short-lived tv series from the 80s :


 I remember it! I was so disappointed when they took it off.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Boys over Flowers


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Inuyasha


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Love me some Massive Attack


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Dragnet 1968*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*The Munsters*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Knight Rider*


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*WWII IN HD*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

WildC.A.T.S.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Savage Dragon


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Maxx


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Todd McFarlane's Spawn


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rod Serling's Night Gallery


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Starhunter


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Starhunter 2300


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Wolf on Campus (Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Wolf on Campus (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aeon Flux


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Undergrads


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Witchblade (2002)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Witchblade (2006)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Birdman & The Galaxy Trio


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Herculoids


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Space Ghost


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dino Boy in the Lost Valley


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Space Stars


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Space Ghost: Coast to Coast


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Brak Show


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Squidbillies


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Birds of Prey


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ThunderCats


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SilverHawks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ThunderCats (2011)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Comic Strip


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Karate Kat


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Mini-Monsters


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Street Frogs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TigerSharks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ElectraWoman and DynaGirl


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dinosaucers


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Weeds (Original Intro)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Loonatics Unleashed (Intro 1 & 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderfalls


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dead Like Me


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pushing Daisies


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dino Riders


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legion of Superheroes (Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legion of Superheroes (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pinky, Elmyra and the Brain


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Continuum (Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Continuum (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The 6 Million Dollar Man


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Bionic Woman


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bionic Woman (2007)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Incredible Hulk (1978 )


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

She-Wolf of London


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Invisible Man (1975)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Invisible Man (2000)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Invisible Man (2000/Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a Life


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Dude


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nick Arcade


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wild & Crazy Kids


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legends of the Hidden Temple


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Eureka's Castle


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Extreme Ghostbusters


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Space Cases (Intro 1 & 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Third Eye


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Animorphs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman (All Season Intros)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hercules -The Legendary Journeys


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Jack of All Trades... Bruce Campbell!!11!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Big Guy & Rusty the Boy Robot


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Men in Black: The Series


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Real Ghostbusters/Slimer and The Real Ghostbusters


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ronin Warriors


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

M.A.N.T.I.S.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cleopatra 2525


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Young Hercules


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Atom Ant


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legend of the Seeker


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legend of the Seeker (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Secret Squirrel


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Winsome Witch


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Squiddly Diddly


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hillbilly Bears


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wally Gator


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Fantastic Four (1967)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man (1967)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Magilla Gorilla Show


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Peter Potamus


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Funky Phantom


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Amazing Chan and The Chan Clan


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Josie and the *****cats


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Josie and the ***** Cats in Outer Space (Intro 1)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Josie and the ***** Cats in Outer Space (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Jem and the Holograms


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Goober and The Ghost Chasers


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Shazzan


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

New Fantastic Four


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Woman


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Incredible Hulk (1981)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Spider-Man (1981)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flintstones


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flintstones (Intro 2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Jetsons


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Pebbles and Bamm-Bamm Show


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Flintstones Comedy Hour


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fred Flintstone and Friends


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The New Fred and Barney Show


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fred and Barney Meet The Thing


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, JustThisGuy, you posted all the best cartoon intros. Noticed Roswell not on this thread if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*"CHiPs"*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Love Boat

This episode has famous designers, and Gloria Vanderbilt, known as the pioneer of designer blue jeans (and Anderson Cooper's MOM).


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Childhood memories :


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Speed Racer :


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The wire


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sleeper Cell


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The IT crowd


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------

